# Is there a Quickbooks style app for Uber Drivers?



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone use an app like this for your accounting needs?

Thanks.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I use an online free package called Wave Accounting, and invoice Uber every week to correspond with my earnings and sales tax obligations. I also scan and upload expense receipts, which get reconciled against my bank transactions each month.

If you are wanting to pay for accounting software, look at Xero, it's excellent. But if you just want to keep track of things properly, and for reporting purposes, look into Wave

https://www.waveapps.com/

Bear in mind that you do need a basic understanding of accounting processes to use it effectively, and troubleshoot any anomalies that come up.


----------



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks very much


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Genoa said:


> Does anyone use an app like this for your accounting needs?
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.intuit.com.au/mobile/


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Jaysonic,
Wave is a great app!, i use it for something else.. curious how you use it for uber though?


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

I bought intuit a few days ago ...and the biggest advantage (of this type of software) is that it will automatically download and import your bank accounts. This means that you don't need to individually type each expense or Uber income (with dates etc). It also has a section to calculate and lodge GST / BAS. I also prepared monthly invoices to Uber to correspond with their payment advice and match with GST payments.

Intuit mobile has the advantage of using GPS to track your vehicle (handy for mixed private/business use) and being able to photograph receipt so import them (especially for cash receipts). In my case importing straight from credit card/bank statement will be more useful (I guess) -and that is available on the web-based (non-mobile).

We should also keep in mind that the GST we collect isn't ours and needs to be paid, but there is a good opportunity to offset this GST with business related purchases (including GST component of: fuel costs; price of a new vehicle; or lease payments (any Uber expense that has a GST component).

For those thinking that they will be an anarchist (doesn't like rules so much) and not worry about GST payments ...I think you would be well advised to think again as you may incur interest and penalties.

Eventually, it will end badly 

Dates from the ATO website: You have a bit longer if you use an accountant.










https://www.ato.gov.au/business/bus...as/due-dates-for-lodging-and-paying-your-bas/

Cheers,

BB

I might post this separately as a reminder to humans that the deadline is almost here.


----------

